# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Pergola beams mouldy

## gfish

Hi all, 
Just received some grey ironbark beams (recycled, milled down likely from some old stuff). Timber supply yard wire brushes and gave single coat of oil. 
A few of the 6m (190*45) beams are bowed, which I suspect isn't abnormal. (and only bowed along the 190,so manageable).  
However, alot of them are showing mould on the faces. Smell of mould, too. Hard is saying they never got wet (they've been storing them since last September) and it might have been the oil that is getting mouldy, but this sounds like BS to me..  
I'm thinking another wire brush and re oil will be ok but does anyone have any suggestions /concerns? Supplier not being very helpful (we paid in full prior delivery). 
Thanks all. Much appreciated

----------


## joynz

What are you going to use them for and how will they be finished?

----------


## gfish

Pergola beams and they will be oiled. They've had one coat of a 'grey' oil (grimes product, supposedly)

----------

